# What incubator is better



## blazinblake (Apr 16, 2013)

I was wondering what incubator is better forced air farm innovator 2200 or forced air hova bator 2362N.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I have never hatched eggs before but hopefully someone will come along soon who has that experience!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a Hovabator and am about ready to get rid of it. I've had it for maybe 9 months and it is FUSSY. You have to have it somewhere that is _completely _the same temperature all the time with no fans, vents, or anything around it. Besides this the thermostat is wonky... takes weeks of fussing because sometimes it doesn't register changes until two days after you've turned it. Mine also likes to spike to 102 for no apparent reason even when no one's touched it and nothing's changed. Took me forever to actually hatch anything out of it and still proves to be such a PITA that I am contemplating buying something better... I might have just received a flawed unit but that is my experience.


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Jun 8, 2013)

My hovabator worked perfect for me I had the 1602n. I upgraded to sportsman cabinets though


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i have 2 hovabators with fan kits & turners 
my hatch rate all spring was between 80% & 100% not counting the clears i removed
it is really dry in our house when we are running the woodstove which makes hatching easy
when summer arrive our hatches dropped to between 60% & 70%


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Jun 8, 2013)

piglett said:


> i have 2 hovabators with fan kits & turners
> my hatch rate all spring was between 80% & 100% not counting the clears i removed
> it is really dry in our house when we are running the woodstove which makes hatching easy
> when summer arrive our hatches dropped to between 60% & 70%


So, you find they hatch better when weather is dryer and cooler?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

McPhersonFarm said:


> So, you find they hatch better when weather is dryer and cooler?


it was dryer in the house & cooler outside
most of the time the temp inside the house was 70f to 80f
i like it warm inside, after all i can always cut more firewood


----------

